# Obtaining Bumble bees



## bnm1000 (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone know of a way to obtain/purchase bumblebees? I haven't seen a bumble bee in my area, though we are saturated with simlar looking carpenter bees.

I would like to reintroduce a couple of native bumblebees to my homestead in VA.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

